# where to buy a banner



## silverbolt

I am selling my shirts at an event at the end of the month. I want to buy one of those vinal banners, but I don't want to overpay. Any suggestions? It would be nice if I could get my business cards through the same company as well.
Thanks,
Desiree


----------



## Rodney

> I want to buy one of those vinal banners, but I don't want to overpay. Any suggestions?


Kinkos sells them I believe, or you could check your local yellowpages for "sign companies".

There are also lots of members in the forums here who can create signs with their vinyl cutters, so if you wanted to do business with a forum member, you could post your job request in our classifieds area.

There's a long list of business card places in this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t12583.html


----------



## BRC

A local sign shop can probably compete pricewise on the banner, because we get wholesale pricing. But for business cards most pay retail for the paper and can't compete with the professional printers who buy it at wholesale prices. I find it isn't always best to do the one stop shopping for different mediums.


----------



## COEDS

i would try a local sign shop, you might pass a card to them and you could to work for them. Also welcome to the forums Terry It's nice to have you. .......JB


----------



## badalou

Wellington House - your source for Stahls' and sign vinyl products IS WHERE i GET MINE 2 X 5 IS $7.50


----------



## SandyM114

Can someone give me an idea of how to price a vinyl banner? Is there a standard formula say like for 2 color vinyl lettering? Do you charge by the size of the lettering, or the length of the banner, maybe? Sandy


----------



## Reddawgs

you can start by using Sign Business Free Sign Price Calculators it is kind of close to my pricing.


----------



## SandyM114

Thanks for the link to the pricing calculator for banners. Sandy


----------



## EXTouch

The fastsigns people around here are pretty reasonable. Maybe there is one in your area.


----------



## jmcgurren

I saw this post and wanted to share my opinion on where to get vinyl banners for cheap and good quality. I recently ordered 2 vinyl banners from http://www.esigns.com/vinyl-banners/ and the design I had composed for the banners was pretty detailed. I was sort of wondering if they would print crisp or have blurred edges. When I recieved the banners they looked perfect. The quality is great and the design looked exactly how it did on my computer monitor.. color match and everything. They also come with metal round rivets built into the corners and top/bottom so they can be hung easily and durably. I just had a table set up at an MMA fighting event for my company and I put the large banner 2 X 8 up behind my table and the 2 X 6 one I hung across the front of my table. It definitely got me the attention I was hoping for. The two banners together also cost me under $100 and arrived quickly.


----------



## WearMagic

jakprints.com

Good prices


----------



## tomcjensen

GotPrint.com

Has full color printed 2x4' banners for $16


----------



## Guy H

universalimageing.com is amazing they are on the higher end of things but have amazing quality
and will not let you down, we use them for our tradeshow banners and what not


----------



## TeesForChange

overnightprints.com has great pricing and they do both banners and business cards, as well as other marketing materials that you may need. good luck!


----------

